# Deadlift: 5 X Bodyweight



## Merkaba (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm sure some of you have seen this.  This is why I don't go around talking about how strong I am or how much I lift or do vids about my lifting.  






YouTube Video


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 24, 2012)

And you might as well give him that third one.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 24, 2012)

That's badass...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 24, 2012)

Tom Martin 350kg Deadlift World Record 771 lbs - YouTube

This is another lifter who is monstrous for his bodyweight.  Lifts 771lbs at about 180.  God these videos make me wanna go slam around the iron...


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Both guys a freaks!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Tomekkplk (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow.. i think I just fell in love


----------



## njd84 (Jan 24, 2012)

That little guy is crazy.  Strong lifts.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strongrunbox (Jan 24, 2012)

For a second I thought this was a thread on deadlifting your bodyweight, 5 sets of 5 reps, which would make a good workout on its own


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 24, 2012)

that chick is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cork (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah those people are impressive to say the least.  Normal people think that my lifting numbers are high, but I'm embarrassed about them when I'm around my peers, haha.


----------



## Big G (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn! 

Thx for sharing Merkaba & Cowpimp.

Fuel for my rehabbing fire.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 27, 2012)

jk


----------



## GEZA (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## squigader (Feb 11, 2012)

Some great work there. Most impressive was the 132lb guy's deadlifts. Very impressive.


----------



## banker23 (Feb 11, 2012)

It's alright...the DL guy was impressive but he was wearing some sort of compression suit that actually made it hard for him to bend over.

Squat spotters were supporting the weight on the heavy squat.

On what planet do those BP reps count? Butt higher than face level and barely half ROM? (Though she is cute)

This is marketing crap for ANIMAL STAK products more than anything I think.

I'm sure these guys could still be impressive without the assistance but I don't count it when a spotter touches my bar (whether they say they helped or not) so I am left doubtful.


----------



## Sheer (Feb 20, 2012)

nice work


----------



## texas2815 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very good


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 21, 2012)

um, wow...
however 132 x 5 = 660
not 600.

lol just felt the need to point that out.


----------



## JonP (Feb 21, 2012)

so cool


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats freaky strenth.


----------

